# Was für Rollen sind das?



## Forelle74 (13. März 2019)

Hallo
Ich hab zwei Angelrollen geschenkt bekommen.

Mich würde interessieren was das für Rollen sind beziehungsweise was deren ursprünglich angedachter Verwendungszweck war.

Zu Rolle 1:
Ich weis nur das sie aus der ehemaligen Sowjetunion stammt.
Der Rollenkörper besteht aus hammerschlag lakiertem Blech.
Die Spule ist aus Kunststoff .
Durchmesser ca. 6cm.
Eine Ratsche ist drin, in der anderen richtung blokiert sie.
Ein kleiner hebel löst die Sperre und die Spule läuft frei.


Zu Rolle 2:
Mir wurde sie als Fliegenrolle übergeben.
Bin mir da nicht so sicher.
Könnte die evtl. sowas wie ne uralte Pin sein oä.?
Sie läuft relativ sauber.
Der kleine Knopf auf der Rückseite ist ein Hebel der die Ratsche einschaltet.
Ratschfunktion ist dann in beide Richtungen.
Material: gefrästes und gedrehtes Aluminium.
Verwendet es Material schaut hochwertig aus.
Leider ist sie sauschlecht nachlakiert worden.
Evtl. war sie komplett aus Alu.
Durchmesser ca. 9cm.

Falls notwendige Infos zur Bestimmung fehlen,werde ich sie gerne nachtragen.
Falls möglich .


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2019)

Fotos wären erstmal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2019)

Bilder wären halt not bad......

Die Nr. 1 dürfte wohl eine Eisangelrolle sein. Eigentlich ein reiner Schnurcontainer.


----------



## ralle (13. März 2019)

Gibts Bilder ?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2019)

Sorry,hab zu schnell auf senden gedrückt. 
Bilder sind da.


----------



## ralle (13. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fotos wären erstmal nicht schlecht.





Andal schrieb:


> Bilder wären halt not bad......
> 
> Die Nr. 1 dürfte wohl eine Eisangelrolle sein. Eigentlich ein reiner Schnurcontainer.





ralle schrieb:


> Gibts Bilder ?



das hat ja gepaßt


----------



## Andal (13. März 2019)

Die Kleine ist eine Eisangelrolle. Kann man aber auch zum Vertikalfischen vom Boot hernehmen. Ein recht launiges Barschfischen, so nebenbei.


----------



## Michael.S (13. März 2019)

Centrepinrollen würde ich sagen , werden heute gerne noch zum Posenangeln genommen


----------



## ralle (13. März 2019)

Ich glaube in der aktuellen "R&R" steht was über Centrepinrollen.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. März 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der aktuellen "R&R" steht was über Centrepinrollen.


Sehr subtil


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. März 2019)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der aktuellen "R&R" steht was über Centrepinrollen.




Und was?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2019)

Hallo,

die zweite ist eine alte Fliegenrolle. Die damaligen Nottingham-Rollen (Centrepin) waren robuster gebaut, habe noch eine, so etwa 60 Jahre alt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die zweite ist eine alte Fliegenrolle. Die damaligen Nottingham-Rollen (Centrepin) waren robuster gebaut, habe noch eine, so etwa 60 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...


Danke.
Pin hab ich nur ne neuere.
Vor allem hat mich der Aufbau etwas gewundert.
Die Spule  liegt zu weit innen um sie mit Daumen zu bremsen.
Oder war das früher anders?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Kleine ist eine Eisangelrolle. Kann man aber auch zum Vertikalfischen vom Boot hernehmen. Ein recht launiges Barschfischen, so nebenbei.


Cool.
Bloß Kapitales darf nix drangehen, so windig wie die ist.


----------



## ralle (13. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sehr subtil


Warum ?  Ich hatte die Zeitung heute in der Hand, und habe auf dem Deckblatt was von dieser Rolle gelesen. War nur ein Hinweis und keine Verpflichtung/Hinweis zum Kauf


----------



## Andal (13. März 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Cool.
> Bloß Kapitales darf nix drangehen, so windig wie die ist.


Dafür ist der Einzug so gering, da leiert man schon was weg!


----------



## Peter_Piper (14. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und was?


Dass es die Okuma Feldschliff, äh, Sheffield auch als sexy Limited Edition in ner geilen Farbkombi gibt. Nennt sich dann Okuma Martin Bowler MT 1002.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Pin hab ich nur ne neuere.
> Vor allem hat mich der Aufbau etwas gewundert.
> Die Spule  liegt zu weit innen um sie mit Daumen zu bremsen.
> Oder war das früher anders?



Hallo,

beim Fliegenfischen habe ich noch nie mit dem Daumen gebremst. Höchstens mal mit dem Handballen der anderen Hand, bei Lachsen. Mit der Wurfhand kommt man sowieso nicht an die Rolle. Ich habe beim Forellenfischen mit der linken Hand die Schnur meist zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und keine Bremse kann so sensibel sein wie eben Daumen und Zeigefinger, da ich hier den Druck auf die Schnur und damit die Bremswirkung nach Bedarf blitzschnell verändern kann. Beim Forellenfischen bräuchte ich eigentlich gar keine Rollenbremse, sie ist nur als Überlaufsicherung von Nutzen. Und ja, es gab früher auch andere, als die heute üblichen Rim-fire-Rollen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Fliegenfischen habe ich noch nie mit dem Daumen gebremst. Höchstens mal mit dem Handballen der anderen Hand, bei Lachsen. Mit der Wurfhand kommt man sowieso nicht an die Rolle. Ich habe beim Forellenfischen mit der linken Hand die Schnur meist zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und keine Bremse kann so sensibel sein wie eben Daumen und Zeigefinger, da ich hier den Druck auf die Schnur und damit die Bremswirkung nach Bedarf blitzschnell verändern kann. Beim Forellenfischen bräuchte ich eigentlich gar keine Rollenbremse, sie ist nur als Überlaufsicherung von Nutzen. Und ja, es gab früher auch andere, als die heute üblichen Rim-fire-Rollen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Lajos.
Sorry hab mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.

Beim Fliegenfischen brauch ich auch keine Bremse.

Ich dachte bei der alten Centrepin die du erwähnt hast.
Weil ja bei Pins in der Regel mit Daumen gebremst wird.
Und da ich mir nicht sicher war ob meine Rolle ne Pin ist oder Ne Fliegenrolle, hab ich geschrieben das man ja mit der gar nicht gut bremsen kann.
Somit fällt die PIN ja raus.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos.
> Sorry hab mich wohl schlecht ausgedrückt.
> 
> Beim Fliegenfischen brauch ich auch keine Bremse.
> ...



Hallo,

wobei, bei den Nottingham-Rollen von damals wurde auch nicht mit dem Daumen gebremst sondern, wenn nötig über die Bremse an der Rolle. Man fischte damit ja eh nur im Nahbereich. Aber damals, so Anfang der 1960er fischte von uns jungen Anglern fast keiner mehr mit einer Nottingham-Rolle. Waren für uns Opa-Rollen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (15. März 2019)

ja die Kleine ist für´s Eisangeln .Die größere wurde als Grundrolle gehandelt waren bis Anfang der 60er Jahre
zum " richtigen" Karpfenangeln und Ansitzangeln auf größere Fische verwendet.
gab es im Westen doch auch ,habe eine von Noris ,die Ever ready von DAM entsprechen dem doch auch .


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe den alten Thread nochmal ausgegraben.
Bin nämlich durch Recherchen auf was gestoßen.
Bei der großen müsste es sich um eine alte D.A.M
Fliegenrolle handeln.
Warscheinlich aus der "Ideal" Serie.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier auch mehr.

Evtl. Ein Vorkriegsmodell.
Erst muss ich mal die gräßlichen Farbe von der Spule bringen.
Zumindest weiß ich jetz  wo ich nach Hinweisen suchen muss.



			6050
		



Ps. Könnte diesen Thread ein Mod.. Bitte zu den Antiquitäten verschieben.
Danke


----------



## eiszeit (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Michi,

ne eine DAM Ideal ist es nicht. Die war aus Bakelit und hatte ein anderes Bremssystem und andere Gehäuseöffnungen.
Wie breit ist denn das Gehäuse?

Ist schwierig an den Fotos. Ich vermute die Spule ist von einem "Lackiermeister" überlackiert worden.
Aber nur die Spule nicht das Gehäuse.

Ich denke aufgrund des Bremssystems, die Art der Ausführung der Knarrfeder, dem weißen Knauf usw. usw.
dürfte es eine ungemarkte (wenn du keine Markung findest) DAM Trutta 5200 Fliegenrolle sein.

Ein Foto von unten auf den Fuß wäre auch noch gut.

Und mach mal die Farbe vorsichtig außen an der Spule ab (evtl. Nagellackentferner, keinesfalls kratzen oder sowas)  da könnt nämlich Trutta 5200 stehen.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> ne eine DAM Ideal ist es nicht. Die war aus Bakelit und hatte ein anderes Bremssystem und andere Gehäuseöffnungen.
> Wie breit ist denn das Gehäuse?
> ...


Hallo.
Danke schonmal für deine Antwort. 
Die Rolle hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 8,5cm und ist 3cm breit. 

Hier sind bessere Details. 























Ich hab mir auch einige Truttas angeschaut. 
Die schauen schon sehr ähnlich aus.
Bis auf den Ring für die Schnur. 
Meist ist das Gehäuse anders.

Ich werde demnächst versuchen den Lack zu entfernen. 
Das wird aber noch etwas dauern. 
Das Gehäuse ist aus Aluminium. 
Die Spule auch komplett aus Aluminium (gedreht).
Der Knopf auf der Rückseite ist beweglich und schaltet die Ratsche ein und aus.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Oktober 2020)

Ah, da sieht man schon mehr.

Die 5200 Trutta wurde von 1933-1958 angeboten, da gab es einige Modifikationen. Deine stille Hemmung (Bremse) auf der Gehäuserückseite
wurde von 1933 bis ca. 1953 (es gibt Ausnahmen 1949 das würde aber den Rahmen sprengen und zu weit ins Detail gehen) so gebaut, Die Rollen ab 1954  (da gibt es auch Ausnahmen) haben dann die stille Hemmung auf der Vorderseite.
Da leg ich mal  eine Foto des 1958er Modells bei.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Oben ist ein DAM Trutta 5200 1/2 mit Achatschnurführung und unten eine DAM Trutta 5200 für den Export nach Übersee als Herters 709
D.h. die Truttas mit Achatschnurführung haben immer den Zusatz 1/2 also 5200 1/2, die ohne Achatschnurführung einfach 5200.
Und man sieht hier, die stille Hemmung ist auf der Vorderseite.

Ein paar Tips für die Reinigung bzw. Entlackierung:
Ich hab das Modell von dir nicht, weiß deshalb nicht ob die Knaufschraube ein Links- oder rechtsgewinde hat. Bitte aufpassen.
Die Spule muß alufarebn werden. Das Gehäuse durfte braun/schwarz und galvanisiert sein. Also keinesfalls bis auf den Guß runtermachen.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. November 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab die Rolle jetzt  wieder "hergestellt ".





Laut eines alten D.A.M Kataloges ist es eine 
"DAM ever ready Fliegen Rolle 5200".
Und zwar das Modell ohne Achatführung in 85mm Durchmesser. 
Das gleiche Modell hab ich im Netz noch nicht gefunden. 
Aber das Modell mit der Achat Schnurführung, was laut Katalog identisch ist.
Laut Recherchen müsste dort wo ich das weiße x gekennzeichnet hab "trutta 5200 " in winzigen Buchstaben stehen.
Unten im Bild.




@eiszeit 
Danke für deine Infos die mir sehr geholfen haben. 

Laut Katalog der mit 1940 gestempelt war(Händlerstempel) müsste es sich um eine Fliegenrolle vor 1940 handeln. 

Im Katalog steht noch das die Rolle "oxidiert " wurde.
Original Zitat" Das Gehäuse ist fein blauschwarz oxidiert "?
Also der Lack.
Weis jemand was dies bedeutet? 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch das Gehäuse schlecht nachlakiert ist.


----------



## eiszeit (10. November 2020)

Die Spule hast du gut hinbekommen.

Wir müssen da doch ein wenig tiefer in die Materie einsteigen.
Den Begriff "fein blauschwarz oxidiert" finden wir im DAM Katalog 1936. 
Die Trutta 5200 und 5200 1/2 hatte aber zu der Zeit und auch 1933 bzw. auch 1939 einen abgewinkelten Rollenfuß -was deine nicht hat- der ja gerade und aus
Aluguss ist.
Ich vermute -aus der Farbe des Knaufs, der Bremse auf der Rückseite usw.- das deine nach 1936 kam.
Oder es wurde mal der abgewinkelte Fuß ausgewechselt und der Aluguss angebracht. Da ich aber deine Rolle schon öfters sah halt ich dies nicht so
für möglich aber auch nicht für unmöglich.
Frage: Ist denn die Farbe im gehäuseinnern die gleich wie außen? Sie sollte eigentlich gleich sein, schwarz oder braunschwarz galvanisiert.
Leg mal ein Foto einer 1936 Rolle bei, die 4060, so müsste die Frabe aussehen.




Ich würde mal die Außenfarbe abmachen. Es könnte eine Trutta 5200, oder ein EVERREADY oder auch gar keine Aufschrift versteckt sein.
Es gab viele ungemarkte DAM Rollen.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Spule hast du gut hinbekommen.
> 
> Wir müssen da doch ein wenig tiefer in die Materie einsteigen.
> Den Begriff "fein blauschwarz oxidiert" finden wir im DAM Katalog 1936.
> ...


Danke dir für deine tolle Expertise. 
Der Lack ist sehr Dick und tiefschwarz. 
Mir zu glänzend für die Rolle in dem Alter.
Und genauso wie die Spule war.
Hier ist ein Foto wo man es erkennen müsste. 
Da wo der Lack abgeblättert ist, ist auch ne Lakierung drunter Matter und eher in die Richtung grau.
Oder ist das Rollenmaterial so?
Innen ist auch überlakiert.


----------



## eiszeit (10. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke dir für deine tolle Expertise.
> Der Lack ist sehr Dick und tiefschwarz.
> Mir zu glänzend für die Rolle in dem Alter.
> Und genauso wie die Spule war.
> ...


Ja das passt, die Farbe die drunter ist, ich denke auch galvanisiert.
Runter damit, bin schon gespannt ob du eine Markung findest.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja das passt, die Farbe.
> Runter damit, bin schon gespannt ob du eine Markung findest.


Mach ich.
Bin auch gespannt .
Ja,die Spule ist ganz gut geworden.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. November 2020)

Hallo
So die Farbe ist runter und die Rolle erstrahlt wieder in ihrem " alten Glanz ".
Vorher




Nachher













@eiszeit
Markung hab ich leider keine gefunden
Die Rolle ist aber trotzdem ein schönes Stück


----------



## eiszeit (12. November 2020)

Super gemacht, die Farbe ist typisch DAM.
Hätte nicht gedacht das die Rolle so schön rauskommt, ist eben galvanisiert.
Wie hast du denn die Farbe abbekommen?


----------



## Forelle74 (12. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Super gemacht, die Farbe ist typisch DAM.
> Hätte nicht gedacht das die Rolle so schön rauskommt, ist eben galvanisiert.
> Wie hast du denn die Farbe abbekommen?


Mit Aceton.
Hab mir Mühe gegeben   .
Aber das Zeug ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## speyerbach789 (19. April 2021)

Hallo Forelle74,
bei der zweiten Rolle handelt es sich zweifelsohne um ein Vorkriegsmodell von DAM, der 5200. Diese wurde zuerst mit "Ever Ready" und dann mit "Trutta" bezeichnet. Man findet sie im Katalog von 1933 und 1936 mit einem einfachem abgewinkelten Blechfuß. Die Rolle gibt es auch mit einem Achat-Schnurführungsring. Der Knopf auf der Rückseite dient zum Einstellen der stillen Hemmung (Bremse). Schade, dass die lackiert wurde. Ich hoffe, Du hast sie noch. Bilder von meiner Rolle.
Petri Heil


----------



## Jason (19. April 2021)

speyerbach789 schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle74,
> bei der zweiten Rolle handelt es sich zweifelsohne um ein Vorkriegsmodell von DAM, der 5200. Diese wurde zuerst mit "Ever Ready" und dann mit "Trutta" bezeichnet. Man findet sie im Katalog von 1933 und 1936 mit einem einfachem abgewinkelten Blechfuß. Die Rolle gibt es auch mit einem Achat-Schnurführungsring. Der Knopf auf der Rückseite dient zum Einstellen der stillen Hemmung (Bremse). Schade, dass die lackiert wurde. Ich hoffe, Du hast sie noch. Bilder von meiner Rolle.
> Petri Heil


Danke für die Bilder dieser schönen, gepflegten Rolle. Du scheinst auch ein Sammler von Angelantiquitäten zu sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (19. April 2021)

speyerbach789 schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle74,
> bei der zweiten Rolle handelt es sich zweifelsohne um ein Vorkriegsmodell von DAM, der 5200. Diese wurde zuerst mit "Ever Ready" und dann mit "Trutta" bezeichnet. Man findet sie im Katalog von 1933 und 1936 mit einem einfachem abgewinkelten Blechfuß. Die Rolle gibt es auch mit einem Achat-Schnurführungsring. Der Knopf auf der Rückseite dient zum Einstellen der stillen Hemmung (Bremse). Schade, dass die lackiert wurde. Ich hoffe, Du hast sie noch. Bilder von meiner Rolle.
> Petri Heil


Hallo 
Danke auch nochmal für deine Expertise.
Klaro hab ich die noch.
Hab sie auch schon wieder in Original Zustand gebracht. 
Hier ist sie drin. 





Grüße Michi


----------



## speyerbach789 (19. April 2021)

Hab mich eben unklar ausgedrückt.
Der verschiebbare Knopf außen dient zum Ein- und Ausschalten der Knarre.
Mit der Vierkantmutter in der Mitte wird die Bremskraft der stillen Hemmung verstellt.


----------

